# Razor Wire Perimeter Security – Are We Going Mad Max?



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Razor Wire Perimeter Security - Are We Going Mad Max? - Prepping 101
by PAUL HELINSKI on JANUARY 8, 2017
Related Tags: Buzz, Feature Articles, Prepping






PLEASE NOTE: I didn't get this article out in time and the green reels from the video are currently cleaned out on Ebay. There is still a good supply of the higher quality helical coils, which are slightly more expensive and much heavier and less portable.

Razor Wire on Ebay - $25 and up on Ebay

I have tried for a couple weeks now to broaden the picture of why we may need all of this junk that I cover, and this week we are on the topic of perimeter security. These days there is a stereotypical "Prepper" character in all of our minds that we got from movies and cable, and most of us think of that character as an "extremist." If you think that the extent of your prepping only needs to cover a 3 day snow emergency or a 2 week hurricane outage, good luck to you. This column is about the end of our food and consumption infrastructure, and I believe that it may be imminent.

If you paint a picture of that stereotypical character's compound, it is probably either an underground bunker, or a camp surrounded by razor wire, or both. I won't get into the soundness of an underground solution for this week, but I would like to turn you on to a good source of razor wire.

You can't buy razor wire based on pure length. Generally you set it up in coils that would force someone to climb over, and that gives you less than 1/3rd the coverage for whatever length you purchase. For instance, there are 328 feet in the roll you see in the video, but in coils it won't cover more than 100 feet, and probably a lot less. There are basically two types of razor wire:

Military Razor Wire - In the video you will see green plastic packages of coiled razor wire. They are replicas of Vietnam era cans, and are made in China. One package is under $30. As you can see in the video, it is really just stamped ribbons of galvanized sheeting, and the coil is a reel, not a true coil. You have to make your own coils when you mount it on the top of a fence. I didn't get this article out in time and right now the reels are sold out on Ebay.
Helical Razor Wire - This is the real deal. The coils are stacked on top of each other and retain their shape with a cannalure and internal thick wire along the length that gives it an actual loops structure. I didn't buy any because it takes up a lot of space, and it is about 75 cents per linear foot of coverage. For me space has become a real issue, and I want things to be somewhat portable if possible. Real razor wire is nasty stuff, and it is heavy and bulky, and I haven't decided to dedicate that much space money and effort to it.
PERIMETER SECURITY

Visually, I think the ribbon wire is nearly as effective as the real stuff, especially when you don't have the real stuff side by side. And that brings me back to the whole subject of perimeter security itself.

Do you want to try to hide and hope that nobody stumbles on you, with no outside evidence that you have a stocked and fortified location? There is a strong argument for it I think. But in the real world, your neighbors have been watching stuff go into your house, and perhaps several of them know that you have supplies. In a survival situation, word is going to get around that you have food, and people will come for it. Without some type of perimeter security, they are going to be on your doorstep, and most likely they will be armed. I can't tell you how many people, including my best friend, who have said "I don't need to stock up food I have guns."

My feeling is that once it becomes obvious that the jig is up, there are going to be people looting what they can, and checking for resources where they think people are not home. Most people have no more than a few days of food in their house, so the looting is going to come quick once it becomes obvious that the FEMA trucks won't be showing up.

Historically, opportunity crime like looting is like electricity. It seeks the path of least resistance. So if your home, or your bugout location, has a fence, and the neighbor doesn't have a fence, it is more likely that the neighbor will be attacked first. If you have a razor wire fence, it may not be perceived as worth it to even come back to your house, when softer targets have presented themselves ahead.

The exception would be an organized group of looters who are targeting resource caches. I think the danger of this is far more exaggerated in the movies than it will be in real life. But like everything else, I'm just guessing. My feeling is that we as a society in America rely on "just in time" inventory and supply lines far more than anyone could ever even consider in prior generations. Most homes don't even have a pantry, and most supermarkets have little if any backroom stock these days. Walmart unloads wrapped mixed restock pallets from the trucks and wheels them right to the shelves. There is no back stock at all.

Therefore, most people are going to die within a couple weeks. There just isn't going to be enough food to even steal. If you have perimeter security and determent, I think you will be much more secure than the end of the world movies would suggest.

ARE WE GOING MAD MAX?

I have explained here a few times that I am actually a man of pretty consistent "faith." And I do believe that the Creator has a master plan that is ultimately good, but I have also accepted that it may come with some difficulties in the real world. I feel like I have been led to not only prepare for the end of this present society, but also to have the courage to use my real name in a very public place to millions of readers and teach all of these crazy things I have learned along the way.

Last week I included a video in my post of Dane Wigington from Geoengineeringwatch.org that explained a bit of "what is really going on" out there. If you don't choose to believe it, and insist on calling the white trails behind the planes "chemtrails" and a "conspiracy theory," it is your right to do so. But there is an awaking that is exploding across the world right now, and many people who would have been closed off to the truth only a few months ago will now be willing to open their eyes.

Certainly there are more hidden truths out there than just the rampant global arming and the top secret geoengineering programs that were designed to combat it. Dane's website was put on that list of "Russian fake news" sites that the Washington Post propagated to what they assumed were the sleeping masses. But most people weren't sleeping, and the blowback made them even retract the story. The game is ending and the legacy power structure seems to be losing control.

Donald Trump right now is a wildcard. In 140 characters or less, he could send the world into an end of the world pandemonium with one Tweet that the arctic ice cap is all the way melted, and for all we know it might be, and this is being covered up. John Kerry was in Antarctica on election day! Why? And more importantly, why would they ever admit that? I keep my ear to the ground as much as I can, and I can tell you, things are getting squirly out there.

They could pull the pin on the financial system any day. We are several times overextended with derivatives and sovereign debt than we were for the 2008 crash. They could crash the financial system intentionally, just to cover up the climate engineering.

At this point there are so many people caught up in the lies that our entire existence is a tinder box, waiting for a spark to ignite it. The child trafficking scandal Pizza-Gate is right there in the Podesta emails that nobody claims aren't his. Trump could Tweet arrest warrants the day he is sworn in. What happens when the truth starts to pop like popcorn? 911, Oklahoma, Sandy Hook, Boston, Orlando, all of these events were faked in total or in part, and when the sleeping masses wake up to it all, there will be blood.

I hope G-d bails us out with that Redemption stuff that He promised in several books of the Prophets. And I hope it is easy. But I also will ask yourself and the survival of your family seriously, just from the simple fact that you are reading this right now. People will survive. Perhaps you are meant to be one of them.






https://www.gunsamerica.com/blog/ra...erimeter-security-going-mad-max-prepping-101/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I see the value in having and being able to use razor/concertina wire. I would prefer U.S. military concertina wire as you can easily construct a solid human barrier. The razor wire above would make great trip wires/feet entanglements as well. I do not suggest that you have concertina wire deployed on your property pre-SHTF though due to liability. For those not familiar with concertina, it is very, very sharp and will ruin your day if you do not know how to handle.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have plenty of conventional barbed wire stored, it will be used to create free fire zones when needed.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

It would be good to have on hand, and it could be strung-up PDQ, with the right planning. Once it is up, it is a beacon to the rampager's, to come-and-get-it; if-you-can. 
But, I still think that is is a good idea to be ready to put it up.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> It would be good to have on hand, and it could be strung-up PDQ, with the right planning. Once it is up, it is a beacon to the rampager's, to come-and-get-it; if-you-can.
> But, I still think that is is a good idea to be ready to put it up.


With proper practice, man power and tools, it would not take long for set-up a 3 strand barrier.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

RedLion said:


> With proper practice, man power and tools, it would not take long for set-up a 3 strand barrier.
> 
> View attachment 35130


I well agree sir, much of what constitutes crisis management is to think--"What If?" 
And then, to go from there. 
To out-terror a monster, one must know and believe, that it is a doable thing. And I do believe that.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

That razor wire seems like an expensive and dangerous ploy to stop intruders instead of just cheap flying lead.

In fact, when I see new businesses spring up or change, my first inclination is that "something valuable" must now be stored or sold there. And that's my impression being just a law-abiding guy.

There is an old joke about a guy who wants to keep kids off his lawn. The guy finds some huge plaster animal prints from a previous hunt. He then buys the biggest doggie dinner bowl the shop has to offer. He labels the bowl "Killer."

I only saw that story a few times. But I wonder if the reason why the idea was put into practice so quick is that the idea probably worked...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

German concertina razor wire is great stuff. 
Three or more coils high, three coils deep, tin cans with a few pebbles in them to make noise if anyone tries to either lift it up to go under, or cut through.
But I can't really see a need for that here in civilization.
The single strand stuff in the article could just as easily be replaced with regular barbed wire.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Pass, Things get that bad my family has already lost. 
But we do have perimeter security plans that aren't that radical without making the property look like a high security prison.


----------

